# Worst News: Fergie has Luxating Patella



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

I just got back from the vet and Fergie has a luxating patella, grade 3 pushing grade 4. She's only 9 months old and the doctor was concerned about how dramatic the luxation is and recommends surgery in the very near future. I'm very worried. I cried throughout the appointment with the vet. I've researched the condition a bit online and did a search on this forum.. does anyone have any words of encouragement? does anyone have experience with this surgery?


----------



## 1chi4me (Jul 28, 2008)

My Abbey has them too. My vet said to not worry unless it causes pain.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about you little Fergie... I am not so knowledgeable about this topic.. but I am sure someone on here will have some advice. I will keep you little one in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I really wouldn't go ahead with a surgery unless it is causing her pain and interfering with her quality of life. Yoshi had a luxating patella a year ago, and recovered from it mostly. It still pops sometimes but she doesn't even notice and it's only if you touch right on her knee. A lot of vets would have told me a year ago to get her surgery, but her vet is so very cautious with chis (I LOVE Yoshi's vet), and wanted to wait to see if it improved. Did you notice the luxating patella before you went to the vet, or were told she had it? If you hadn't noticed, surgery is probably very unnecessary. If you had, I wouldn't rush into deciding about surgery. Luxating patella is annoying, but it's nothing that can't be lived with.

When Yoshi was at her worst, her leg would pop several times a day, she wouldn't be able to walk, and she'd drag it, I would have to push it back in for her. It was pretty bad. Her vet did explain to me the surgery though, and said it's extremely simple to do, but she also said it was unnecessary unless it was interfering with Yoshi's quality of life or causing her a lot of pain, so she wanted me to watch Yoshi for a while to see if it was. Whenever if would pop out it was just annoying, but it never seemed to hurt her, and didn't seem to happen too too often ... so I figured it wasn't worth the risk of surgery and I decided not to. And she was fine without it, I'm glad I didn't get it done.


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

After watching her hop around on 3 legs intermittently for the last week or so, I did some research and became knowledgable on patella luxation. So when I decided to take Fergie to the vet yesterday, I wasn't too surprised to learn that her hopping on three legs was a result of this condition. Between yesterday and today her hopping is becoming less intermittent and more frequent. I heard her yipe yesterday, and the doc perscribed some puppy asprin to rid her of any discomfort. He said that he was surprised to see how dramatic the luxation was given her age (9 months)... and suggested we move forward with surgery.. and not to be surprised if we have to fix her other hind leg in a year or so. I can't really tell how much pain or discomfort she is suffering, but it breaks my heart to watch her hop around and I feel like I should fix it.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Like I said, if it's causing her pain, and interfering with her quality of life, then I would get the surgery ^_^ I hope she recovers quickly if that's the case, poor girl.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

*luxating patellas*



JoJos_Mom said:


> I just got back from the vet and Fergie has a luxating patella, grade 3 pushing grade 4. She's only 9 months old and the doctor was concerned about how dramatic the luxation is and recommends surgery in the very near future. I'm very worried. I cried throughout the appointment with the vet. I've researched the condition a bit online and did a search on this forum.. does anyone have any words of encouragement? does anyone have experience with this surgery?


I had a Chi that was diagnosed with luxating patellas on both legs at about a year old. He had surgery on one leg at 14 months and on the other at 16 months. He got along great and recovered fine. The hardest thing was keeping him quiet for the eight-week recovery period. I am fortunate to have a vet in the office I use that has a lot of knowledge and has done a lot of luxating patella surgeries. People come from far away to have him do this surgery. Just be sure your vet has knowledge and experience with this surgery and your litle one should do just fine. I think it's overall harder on the owner than on the dog!


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

I think I would follow your vet's recommendation and have the surgery done. I would also probably put Fergie on joint supps for life.

You might find this Yahoo list helpful: Orthodogs

And don't worry, it will be okay.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

are there supplements you can add to your puppy/dog's diet to make the joint stronger.. in order to prevent luxating patella


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

Prior to scheduling the surgery, I've decided to get a second opinion.. well actually my husband has decided that it is best for us to get a second opinion. I wouldn't be so supportive if the recommendation hadn't come from his boss who recently had similar surgeries performed on his two chihuahuas. The appointment is for this afternoon at 430. I'll keep you all posted!


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

Well our second opinion was no different than our first.. thank goodness, otherwise I would have to go for a third.. both doctors commented on the severity of her condition being as that she is so young. I guess Patella Luxation most commonly shows up in small breeds that are at least a year old. Oh well. We are moving on with the surgery. I scheduled it for this thursday ::YIKES:: I'm pretty nervous about it, and I'm very nervous about her staying over night...never done that before. I'm not too sure what to expect when I bring her home on Friday but I guess I'll just aim for making her as comfortable as possible. I've arranged for big bro JoJo to go to summer camp, aka my parents house, for the weekend so Fergie can have me all to herself. Cross your fingers for us!


----------



## TiffanyH24 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi, I'm a little concerned about this condition and whether or not my dog has it. I was not able to find very useful information on the web about it and was hoping you all could help me. Most importantly, how do you know if a dog has the condition? My chi's name is Maximus. His front legs bend in slightly at the joint, could that be a sign? Or is it only in the hind legs? He isn't experiencing any discomfort and I never thought twice about this until reading everyone's posts, but if there is a chance he has it I want to be aware so I can look for signs of pain/discomfort. Anything you can tell me would be wonderful! Thanks


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Twiglet had surgery earlier this year for patella luxation she was diagnosed at about 8 months and was just over 2 years when she had the surgery and shes doing great now intially the first couple of days she was in so much pain but she got over it really well and the care we recieved from our vet and the orthopeadic vets was second to none - 7 months on her quality of life is sooo much better now and she can keep up with my SIL's chis instead of just standing and watching them run around her 

she also has a glucosamine/chrondroitin (sp?) suppliment every day which she will for the rest of her life


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

forgot to add the Orthodogs group on Yahoo is fab for information and support - if you want to know anything about the surgery/recovery feel free to ask


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

Pepi has them, but they were corrected by surgery.

This is why breeders NEED to do tests on their dogs before breeding them.


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

*Chloe* said:


> Twiglet had surgery earlier this year for patella luxation she was diagnosed at about 8 months and was just over 2 years when she had the surgery and shes doing great now intially the first couple of days she was in so much pain but she got over it really well and the care we recieved from our vet and the orthopeadic vets was second to none - 7 months on her quality of life is sooo much better now and she can keep up with my SIL's chis instead of just standing and watching them run around her
> 
> she also has a glucosamine/chrondroitin (sp?) suppliment every day which she will for the rest of her life


Chloe, 
This is wonderful news to me this morning as I just dropped off my baby Fergie for her surgery today. I won't get to bring her home until tomorrow, but I'm really looking forward to getting her home and on the road to recovery. I too have started both my dogs on G3, a glucosomine supplement for doggies. They do so much running and jumping so I think it's a good idea. I can totally relate to your last comment "now and she can keep up with my SIL's chis instead of just standing and watching them run around her".. Fergie did this over the last few days and it's just heartbreaking.


----------



## Lil Cha Cha (Jan 10, 2005)

My lil Cha-Cha <below> had the surgery last Monday. We'll see how it goes.... it is heart breaking to see them go thru. this...... She keeps pulling off the cone around her head that keeps her from taking out the stitches. Poor baby... I can't wait for this to be over..... 
It cost $3,000.00 for the one knee to be done. We live in California. We had the best surgeon out there. I heard the cost also depends on where you live....


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

Lil Cha Cha said:


> My lil Cha-Cha <below> had the surgery last Monday. We'll see how it goes.... it is heart breaking to see them go thru. this...... She keeps pulling off the cone around her head that keeps her from taking out the stitches. Poor baby... I can't wait for this to be over.....
> It cost $3,000.00 for the one knee to be done. We live in California. We had the best surgeon out there. I heard the cost also depends on where you live....


Oh Lil Cha Cha, I'm sorry to hear that you are having to go through this as well, but at the same time, I'm comforted to know that I'm not the only one. I'm not sure how Fergie is going to get along with cone.. right now, I'm just anxious to bring her home! Tomorrow is going to be the longest day ever! 

Fergie's surgery is costing us about $750. I heard it depends on the weight of the dog as well; Fergie is 9 lbs-- and I would expect a larger dog to be more expensive..? 

Keep me updated on how your little one is doing! It will be comforting to compare stories! 

By the way, I checked up on Fergie and she is doing well. They have her bundled up in a blanket with her little head poking out, and on what the doctor describes as Woodstock drugs. I can just picture her! I hope she sleeps well all night and is too doped up to be scared or miss her mommy.


----------



## Lil Cha Cha (Jan 10, 2005)

The doctor told us that Cha-Cha has to be crated for the recovery time. So, you'll want to get your dog a large crate that she can poop and pee in if she needs to. The first night is probably the worst.... They want out of their crate. They have a dumb cone around their head and their just plain uncomfortable. So, she was constantly whimpering. Which is heartbreaking....
We can take her on the lawn to pee and poop once a day on a leash but, easy does it.... and we hold her often.
Cha didn't want to eat for awhile after the surgery and we were concerned but, this morning she ate some and we could exhale.... 
The doctor said to try baby food if she wouldn't eat.
We go back to the doctors on 8/11/08 to have the two pins taken out..... and then were almost home free....
I am praying for your lil one!
Stay Tuned~


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm so relieved to be able to bring Fergie home today. I'm hoping that she's not going to be in as bad as shape as I'm anticipating. I've arranged to take some vacation days next week from work; thankfully I have a really great boss!

LiL Cha Cha: I will think of you and your baby often this weekend as we bring Fergie home and get her back on her feet.. all four of them, that is. The crate is probably a good idea.. ugh, I'm worried about the cone around her neck.. 

Wish us luck! I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

We brought Fergie home from the hospital yesterday and thankfully she is not in as bad of shape as I had imagined. She has a large pink cast on her hind leg that she doesn't seem to mind too much and thankfully NO cone! Woo Hoo! She whimpered a lot last night and wouldn't eat much but we snuggled her in bed with us and she only whimpered when she wanted to roll over to her other side to sleep. So we helped roll her over and she went right back to sleep. We've taken her outside a few time with some success; now she's curled up next to me on the couch sound asleep so I think it's going to be a lazy day.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

aww glad shes home and ok wishing her a speedy recovery


----------



## KarenFaye (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi, my little 2 lb boy also has a luxating patella. He does a lot of hopping around and when it seems to be bothering him bad the vet gave me Metacam, it's a non-steroidal anti-inflammatory. They have advised me against sugery because his bones are so small. He also has a deteriating jaw and has lost his teeth at an early age due to that. Is that true that his bones are actually to small to do the sugery? I've made ramps for him to keep him from trying to jump on things also.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Aww, I'm glad she's okay and I hope she recovers very quickly.


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for all your support. Fergie had a pretty good day. Throughout the day she has eaten a bowl of food and of course a couple of extra yummy treats! Over the last few hours I've noticed the wild hair of Fergie returning. Her ears are perky, she's very alert (as opposed to being drowsy), and she's very interested in her toys. During our last potty outing she actually 'walked' a few steps on her own! I can't wait to see what positives come tomorrow!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I'm so glad Fergie is doing better. I have been thinking positive thoughts for you. She looks so sweet sleeping in her little pink cast. Awwww. Keep us updated.


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

Fergie had a pretty good weekend. She's been whimpering a lot and not eating very little so I called the vet this morning and he said to up her pain meds. That should make her more comfortable and give her an appetite. I think she's pretty bored today. I put her on the floor so she could hobble around.. she walks a few steps and lays down.. and walks a few steps and lays down.. She gets the cast off on Friday!


----------



## chihuahua_momma (Jul 30, 2008)

awwww poor doggie  glad she seems to be doing better for you and i hope she will have a super fast recovery


----------



## Lil Cha Cha (Jan 10, 2005)

Is that an actual "cast?"
or just bandaged?

Cha's doing well!


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

Lil Cha Cha said:


> Is that an actual "cast?"
> or just bandaged?
> 
> Cha's doing well!


It's just a whole lot of bandage!  How's your little one doing?


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

I have only just caught up on this thread. Sorry to hear about Fergie. It has to be bad when it shows through at such an early age - Poor darling. Normally it comes through when they are older or pregnant. 

It is such a shame that the UK doesn't follow Europe and have PL tests done before breeding. 

This is another reason why breeders should thoroughtly research before having a litter from that specific line. 

I have only once had it on a bitch which I bought in - it didn't show through until she had had a litter. I had her speyed and pet homed - as with the 2 puppies she had. 

Too many breeders are continuing to breed from a bitch or dog with this fault - I know 2 who have been told of the problem and yet still continue to breed from them!

As a breeder I would want to know about something like this to try and stop the problem from spreading more.

Give her a big cuddle and tell her how brave she has been!! She looks stylish in that pink plaster too!


----------



## Lil Cha Cha (Jan 10, 2005)

Cha-Cha is doing great. I just wish the doctor would have bandaged her up like Fergie. Then she wouldn't have to deal with the cone....
I was wondering if this type of condition usually appears in a younger or older dog but, it looks like Jesshan answered it.


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm taking Fergie to the vet today to have her cute pink bandage removed. I don't know what to expect the incision to look like, but I know she'll be thrilled to have her normal leg back! Woo Hoo!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

hopes shes doing ok - Twig only had a small bandage on for a couple of days but she had internal stitches so she didnt pick at them


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

I just wanted to let everyone know that Fergie is doing wonderful since having her bandage removed last Friday. Friday night and Saturday night were a bit rough.. while sleeping, when she tried to readjust herself, she would hurt herself and yipe several times very loud. I helped pick her up and roll her over and she would go right back to sleep. The incision is about 3.5 inches long and thread from the internal stitches hangs out on either side so she's constantly tempted to chew on the thread. I ended up going to Marshalls and buying a package of baby socks and making her a soft leg-warmer type cover for her incision. Oh, and she has some bad razor burn on the inside of her leg that's bothering her.  

The vet said not to expect her to use that leg for another 3 weeks, but she began using her leg immediately upon arriving home! She doesn't run with it, but she walks with it! She still isn't allowed to do any jumping or rough housing with her brother. I'm very pleased with her recovery thus far and I'm looking forward to her having her stitches removed this saturday!


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

That's wonderful news! I am so glad to know that she is recovering so well. Thanks for the update!


----------



## chihuahua_momma (Jul 30, 2008)

i'm so glad to hear she's doing well


----------



## Lil Cha Cha (Jan 10, 2005)

Cha-Cha got her stitches removed this morning! She's doing great! Back to her ole self!


----------

